# Difference between Estrofem(Hemihydrate) and Progynova (valerate)



## Joyce1

Hi,
My clinic has asked me to increase the dosage of Estrofem prior to my FET as lining isn't yet thick enough.  However, I won't have enough Estrofem to last until I fly over there for the FET.  I do however have some Progynova, listed as "valerate", from a treatment at another clinic.  Do you know what the difference is between Hemihydrate and Valerate versions of the drug so that I can decide for myself whether it'll make much difference if I have to swap to using the Progynova before FET?
Many thanks


----------



## mazv

Hi Joyce,

In terms of active ingredient then there is no difference between them as both contain estradiol, which is the hormone responsible for thickening the lining. The Estrofem is the 'pure' drug and the Progynova is a compound containing the pure drug in combination with the valerate salt. You should be able to swap between them as needed but be aware that the doses may be slightly different so you'd need to speak to your clinic and see what they advise for an equivalent dose.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Joyce1

Thank you.  That's good news.


----------

